# I think i fried my card



## duman (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Guys,
I was reading up on overclocking my 8800gts and the article recommended ATItool, so i thought i would give it a go.

While playing around i decided that it might be time to give the comp a cleanup so i shutdown pulled everything apart (not the graphics card, just the CPU and cables) and put it all back together.

Well this is where it started, as soon as i booted up i noticed artifacts in the bios boot screen. Did a google around the place and it most seem to think its the memory or a card that has crapped it self.

Basically there are artifacts on the bios boot screen
Then no artifacts on the raid screen
then artifacts on the windows loading screen (duaL BOOT, happens in both vista and XP)
then freeze.

Funny thing is that it loads into safe mode no problems but not into Vista or XP. There are no artifacts in safe mode either.

The car is over a year old so i cant rma it.

?I was thinking could it be that the card is stuck in a overclocked mode and that is what is causing the artifacts?

The problem is i cant get into windows to check what its running at and i dont know any programs that would run in safe mode that could give me that info?

Even if there is, is there a way i can reset it to the default speeds?

and finally what if it is at default speeds? Does that mean i have definitely fried the card?

Thanks in advance for any suggestions\replies


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 17, 2008)

Welcome to TPU 

When its in safe mode,windows loads only the basic video drivers,so it cant be overclocked.Have you checked the fan on the card to be sure its not clogged/overheating?


----------



## duman (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for the response mate. Yeah the fan spins up at boot so there is no problem there.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 17, 2008)

duman said:


> Hi Guys,
> I was reading up on overclocking my 8800gts and the article recommended ATItool, so i thought i would give it a go.
> 
> While playing around i decided that it might be time to give the comp a cleanup so i shutdown pulled everything apart (not the graphics card, just the CPU and cables) and put it all back together.
> ...



What make of card?....some have 2 years.....3 years and even lifetime guarentees.  You sure you have got it set as "Peg" and not PCI in BIOS?


----------



## duman (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi mate,
Im not sure what Peg is? 

Its an MSI, i just rang them and they are going to see what they can do. I really dont want to send it back unless i have to as i need my computer daily for work so any down time is bad.


----------



## Fastmix (Nov 17, 2008)

1 you should check your motherboard bios settings.

2 remove the card and put it back, maybe is not sitting correctly.


----------



## duman (Nov 17, 2008)

hi,
i have reset the motherboard to default settings and have reseated it several times now, no luck there.

I went back into safe mode and uninstalled the drivers, to my surprise it got me back into vista again. I used the opportunity to back up some stuff but then vista reinstalled the drivers automatically.

It asked for a reboot, which i did and now it wont boot back in again. So ill uninstall in safe mode agian to see what happens.

Funny thing is the artifacts were still there in the bios screen and loading screen for windows, but none when in windows itself??  Should i take a photo to show what i mean? Will it help?


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 18, 2008)

duman said:


> Hi mate,
> Im not sure what Peg is?
> 
> Its an MSI, i just rang them and they are going to see what they can do. I really dont want to send it back unless i have to as i need my computer daily for work so any down time is bad.



You should have an option in the BIOS to select what graphics port to use...noramlly it says "select PEG/PCI".........PEG being PCI-E which is what you want  NOT PCI.


----------



## duman (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks for that info, yeah i noticed that after i reset the bios to defaults. The one that i wasnt sure about is pallete snoop and one other one that has a value between 0 and 255 that was linked to that i think...cant remember what it was exactly  atm. 

Cant check either as after speaking with MSI yesterday they asked me to RA it back to them, which i did....lets see how it goes..hopefully they accept it. They said they would repair it if they found anything wrong with it, so no new card for me. Still the 8800 gts 320 has been doing me fine since i go it. Plus with some oveclocking with ATItool ill be fine...lol


----------

